# Schwarzer Hintergrund entfernen AE



## Ufbasser (26. September 2006)

Hallo, folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Stock-Footage Clip (Eine Explosion) den ich gerne in einen Film einbauen will. Das ganze sollte weder durchsichtig sein wie es bei Screen der Fall ist, noch sollten Reste sichtbar sein wenn man es mit Keying machen würde. Ich habe mal von The Hills have Eyes ein Beispielbild vom Making of angehängt damit ihr genau wisst wie ich es meine.

http://i9.tinypic.com/2hd185z.jpg


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

Beispiel AE:
1. Den Feuer-Layer duplizieren.
2. Den oberen Layer ausschalten.
3. Sättigung auf 0 ( Graustufen draus machen )
4. Mit Tonwertkorrektur die Grauflächen heller -> Aber nicht total SW !
5. Diesen Layer als LumaMaske im Oberen Layer benutzen.

Abgesehen davon, dass sie in "tHhE" natürlich auch noch bewegte Masken für die Person
eingefügt haben, um das Umschlingen des Feuers nachzubauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ufbasser (27. September 2006)

wie mache ich graustufen? bei welchem feuerclip soll ich das machen?

aus welchem clip soll ein layer gemacht werden?


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

Hört sich an, als ob Du keine Ahnung von AE hast. Dann empfehle ich, erstmal AE kennenzulernen. Dann ist nämlich die Kurzaufzählung ein verständliches Hilfsmittel.

zu 1. Graustufen --> entsättigen mit Effekt/Farbkorrektur/Farbton-Sättigung
zu 2. Mit dem von Dir Genannten. Du benutzt die gleiche Footage, um daraus eine
Lumamaske zu erstellen.
zu 3. siehe 2.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ufbasser (27. September 2006)

ich hab 1) nur ne demo 2) habe ich after effects 6.5 3) gibts bei mir keine luma maske und wie erstelle ich die und ja ich bin anfänger


----------



## axn (27. September 2006)

> ich hab 1) nur ne demo


Eben die ist doch zum Kennenlernen da.


> 2) habe ich after effects 6.5


Na ist doch klasse!


> 3) gibts bei mir keine luma maske


Kennenlernen! Dann stellt sich heraus dass es sie gibt.


> und wie erstelle ich die und ja ich bin anfänger


Eben.  Und siehe Anhang von chmee.

Eigentlich sollte ich dich jetzt noch auf deine Schreibweise hinweisen... 

mfg

axn


----------



## Ufbasser (27. September 2006)

Sorry! Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, die Demo ist von AE 6.5 eine alte die bei mir auf der Externen Festplatte rumgeistert. Habe nämlich letztens wieder formatiert und für einen  Film die Demo noch mal draufgeschmissen :-D. Deswegen kann ich dort keine Luma Maske wie auf dem angehängten Bild finden ;-)


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

Bitte die Hilfe von AE benutzen, die ist Super !
Da lernst Du auch was über die Nutzung von Masken kennen.

mfg chmee


----------

